
Formcake – A Form Back-End API - webappsecperson
https://formcake.com/
======
cardamomo
There is startlingly little information on this landing page, even though the
service is still in an early access stage. I'm reluctant to sign up for
"updates and early access" without knowing what "Flexible and powerful
integrations" includes or getting a glimpse of the "Clear documentation" or
"Advanced, easy-to-use API."

------
peteforde
Clever, but I wonder who the target demographic is.

We're lucky to be in an era that has too many options for backend integration,
both self-hosted and cloud, "monolith" and microservice.

I can't help but feel that anyone who can set up something to receive webhook
notifications would likely just cut out the middleman.

People who don't know what a webhook is have SurveyMonkey and Google Forms.

What am I missing?

~~~
icebraining
If this lets you configure how the webhook is sent, you might not need to set
anything up. Example: form is posted to Formcake, which then sends a webhook
to Twilio that sends an SMS to the inserted number (for validation).

The Zapier integration, on the other hand, is even more flexible. Using a
similar service, I built a fully static website for a Mother's Day campaign,
where the form was processed by a Zapier action that added the info as a row
to a Google Sheet. No custom backend at all.

------
Gys
Is this in any way different then
[https://formspree.io/](https://formspree.io/) ?

------
CallMeMarc
I can't open the navigation on mobile (chrome) and if I switch the "desktop
version" feature on the navigation button in the top right corner disappears.

------
dang
Probably it would be better to wait to submit this until it is actually
available.

